# Air con system



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi 
I am looking for all the pipe work for the r33 Gtr air con system that runs in the engine bay and the fan and canister. I have the ac rad and pump.

Thanks


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ping amervyn123


----------

